# single handle moen faucer won't shut off



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2019)

I am a landlord/contractor and have had two Moen tub faucets fail recently in the same way. The single handle spins and does not shut off the water. Is there a fix for this problem. Never buying Moen again.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I am a landlord/contractor and have had two Moen tub faucets fail recently in the same way. The single handle spins and does not shut off the water. Is there a fix for this problem. Never buying Moen again.


Posi-temp ( no volume control ) or Moentrol ( with volume control ) 
new install or existing

if its a positemp you forgot to install the white adapter under the handle or the tube like cover that the adapter butts up to.

if its Moentrol the o ring broke and a new cartridge is needed, we have installed mostly Moens for 30 years and for the most part have been very reliable. On the other hand we have had many issues with Grohe crap after just a few years. In one we changed every part in the shower valve and it still wont shut off, mfg has no idea what else it could be after 5 years except valve body is worn out


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Easy to replace the cartridge and Moen warranty is very good.


----------

